# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Kënga Magjike 2006

## Sa Kot

Nuk e di a u zhvillua semifinalja apo jo, po kenget jane vene ne internet ne adresen:

http://www.kengamagjike.com/2006/index.htm

Votoni per kengen tuaj te preferuar. Mund te votohet c'do 30 minuta.

Hajt te shofim se kush do te fitoje kete vit...me bene pershtypje vetem kenget nga *Ledina Celo - Jemi Te Huaj* dhe *Ermal Fejzullahu - Goca Nga Tirana*

Te tjerat ishin per ibret, sigurisht, kuptohet, me stilin e tanishem qe t'i mbi-modernizosh kenget me 1 milion efekte muzikore dhe te dali nje lemsh i madh a-la-africa si jevgjit ne fund fare.

Nejse, votoni votoni votoni dhe zgjidhni me te mirin!!  :pa dhembe:

----------


## XX22

Waaa cfare kengesh,paske te drejte parafolsja,edhe mua kjo kenga e ermalit me pelqeu Ermal Fejzullahu - Goca Nga Tirana.

----------


## Bl3ri

Kenga e Cilijetes ishte e vjedhur .

Me pelqyen kenget -

Kaltrina Selimit
Beses
Gressa Behlulit
Ledina Celos

Kishte kenge te bukura  :sarkastik:

----------


## FЯODO

Kenge skandaloze si gjithmone :i qetë:  
Nuk eshte thjeshte ceshtja e kompozimit te kenges qe eshte shume skandaloze por vete kengetaret jane te tille. Nuk kane ze per kenge :pa dhembe:  

Kengen me te mire e ka Ledina Celo dhe vendin e dyte ja jap Guximtar Rushanit.

----------


## Sa Kot

Ledines ja kane vene te plote kengen, nderkohe qe te tjereve ja kane vene vetem 30 sekonda...lol, vjen era peshk. :Lulja3:

----------


## FЯODO

Pse nga votat e Internetit varet perzgjedhja e kenges fituese? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bl3ri

*Kengen Magjike e fiton Armend Rexhepagiqi  *  

_Thursday, 19 October 2006_  

*Surprize!!!!* Pavarsisht se finalistet e "Kenges Magjike" nuk jane shpallur ende, si shpesh po flitet se Armend Rexhepagiqi do te jete fituesi i mundshem i ketij edicioni. Duke shpresuar qe Arditi te mos ndryshoj mendje, me falni, po mendoja juria e kengetareve...mos te ndryshoj mendje po i bejme nje analizim te shkurter faktit se perse ka shume mundesi qe Armendi te fitoj. Se pari..."SE AI E MERITON!" e mbani mend kengen? Se dyti...pasi çmimin e pare e kane fituar nje seri femrash,(Elsa Lila Irma dhe Eranda Libohova,Rovena Dilo duet me Pirro Çako,Mira Konçi Ema Bytyçi,Irma Libohova,Genta) eshte rradha qe festivali te fitohet prej nje mashkulli. Se treti...Ne intervisten e dhene dy vjet me pare,per Albaniac, Armendi ka treguar se ndjehet shume i zhgenjyer nga eksperienca e festivaleve ne Shqiperi dhe nuk ka deshire te marri pjese me ne to.Po mendojme se "INSIG" e ka sjelle Armendin kete here ne Tirane, pasi normalisht nuk po mendojme qe ai te rikthehet per tu zhgenjyer serisht  :buzeqeshje:  Sigurisht ne kishim menduar te fitonte dhe Flori, por ai nuk paska marre pjese kete vit.As Shpati, as Nora,as Blero.Pse valle keshtu? lol Fitues te tjere te mundshem? Ledina Çelo - Po nuk ja permenden kesaj shkuarjen ne Eurosong 20 here gjate prezantimit, varem une! Ermal Fejzullahu-Kengetar shume i mire, por pa shume pretendime. Produkt 28 dhe Rovena Dilo- Dhe viti 2006 ishte viti kur Rovena filloi te çmendej. Çfare ben kjo me keta? West Side Family- Tani albumin e beri Arditi,festivalin Arditi, çmimet i jep Arditi... Yllka Kuqi- Te gjithe thone ka zerin super po askush s'ja degjon kenget.Hajt çiko a po na e knon nji kong te bukur, se e morem vesh qi e ki zonin si Selimja Dioni.Hit tash hit po dum! Orinda Huta dhe Gerta Heta do jene ne konkurim per BEST DANCE. Apo nuk ka çmim Best Dance? NRG Band - te pakten çmim per vokalin Bertani dhe Berkani, te dy do marrin çmime. Do i ngaterrojne "juria" nga emri dhe do i votojne te dy. Kenga me magjike e vitit te shkuar ne kete festival? "Kam mall" e Greta Koçit. Nje vit me pas "Kam mall" mund ta degjoj serisht pa merzitje. Orinda, Julka,Aurora,Elvana pasojne listen e me te preferuarave, por "Kam mall" e Gretes, pas nje testimi ne publik, vazhdon te mbetet me e preferuara.  

_albaniac.com_

----------


## Bl3ri

Pupupupu  vertet pse kenga Ledines eshte e plote e ??

Mua me pelqen melodia e kenges se Gressa Behlulit , yll fare

----------


## lidadalida

Uroj qe fjalet te jene te verteta dhe Kengen Magjike ta fitoje Armend Rexhepagiq.
Eshte kengtar klasi.
Edhe ne Kosove eshte i padiskutueshem suksei i tij, edhe si kengetar edhe kompozitor.

----------


## Okki

Armendin nuk e kisha lejuar te marr pjes fare. Ai far sissy old boy

----------


## Eminemka

WEST SIDE FAMILY – KRAHET E TUA DO JEM...kjo eshte klas fare

----------


## Bl3ri

Gressa Behlulin uffff me shkrini ajo kenge edhe mua .

Linda paskemi shije te njejt ?

----------


## Benson&Hedges

Ju lutem ku mundem ti download kenget  ose te pakten ndonje faqe ku ti degjoj komplet kenget nga fillimi deri ne fund?

----------


## vodafone_1

sme pelqeu asnje  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Sa Kot

Sot paskan vene pjesen e dyte te kengeve...

Deri tani, keto 4 kenge me pelqyen:

1. Ledina Celo
2. Produkt 28 & Rovena Dilo
3. Orinda Huta
4. Ermal Fejzullahu

Ledines ja keputen ne 30 sekonda sot. :pa dhembe: 

http://www.kengamagjike.com/2006/index.htm

----------


## Kumanovare Usa

albulena bugolli
si e kishte shum e mire

----------


## Sa Kot

*Fillon gara për Këngën Magjike 2006. Marrin pjesë Armend Rexhepagiq, Rovena Dilo, Besa Kokëdhima, Leidina Çelo e shumë të tjerë, big e të rinj. Gjebrea tregon risitë e edicionit të tetë

Gjebrea: Kënga Magjike, rikthim dhe sprovë*


_Alma Mile_

Rikthim bigësh dhe shpërthim të rinjsh. Kjo është Kënga magjike 2006. Nesër nis gara televizive. Janë 53 këngë që konkurrojnë për të hyrë në edicionin e tetë që zhvillohet në 17, 18 dhe 19 nëntor. Sipas producentit Ardit Gjebrea në skenë do ngjiten emra këngëtarësh të njohur si Armend Rexhepagiq, Rovena Dilo e Product 28, Eneida Tarifa, Leidina Çelo, West side family, Ermal Fejzullahu, Yllka Kuqi, e shumë të tjerë. Ndërkohë që shumë të rinj ngjiten për herë të parë në skenën e Këngës Magjike, por jo të panjohur për publikun shqiptar, si Besa Kokëdhima, Bertrand Asllani, Teuta Kurti, Evans Rama, etj. Festivali do transmetohet në 5 televizione, mes të cilëve një i huaj. Gjatë 20 ditëve, duke filluar prej ditës së nesërme, në ekranin e TV Klan do prezantohen 53 këngët e përzgjedhura në Duke pritur Këngën magjike 2006

*Gara është në fazën Duke pritur Kënga magjike 2006, çmund të na thoni rreth prurjeve dhe përzgjedhjes së këngëve?*

Këtë vit pati një dyndje këngësh. U paraqitën plot 217 nga Shqipëria, Kosova Maqedonia, por dhe diaspora si Greqia, Hollanda, Zvicra e Gjermania, por vetëm 53 prej tyre u pranuan. Përzgjedhja u bë nga një grup artistësh, kompozitorë, poetë, përfaqësues të shtëpive diskografike e mediave nga Shqipëria dhe Kosova. Komisioni përbëhej nga nëntë anëtarë, të cilët vlerësuan këngët me anë të një sistemi pikësh, duke pasur në dispozicion nga 1 në 10 pikë, për çdo këngë, pa njohur këngëtarin, apo krijuesit e saj. *Gjatë serialit televiziv Duke pritur Kënga Magjike 2006, që nis nesër, do përdoret një sistem kualifikimi dhe vetëm 36 nga 53 këngë do hyjnë në festivalin që do mbahet në Pallatin e Kongreseve në 17, 18 dhe 19 nëntor dhe më pas vetëm 17 në finale.* 

*Një vit më parë festivali pati një pamje thuajse tërësisht rinore, sa të pranishëm do jenë big-ët në këtë edicion?*

Mund të them që ka rikthime të rëndësishme të këngëtarëve që për shumë vjet nuk marrin pjesë në Këngën Magjike, apo në festivalet e tjera të rëndësishme që zhvillohen këtu dhe në Kosovë. Sa i përket këngëtarëve big, ata janë të pakontestushëm. Sipas rregullores së Këngës Magjike ata hyjnë në festival, pavarësisht këngës së tyre. Dhe kjo duke marrë eksperiencë edhe nga festivale ndërkombëtare. Mjafton të përmend rastin e Anna Oxa-s, këngën e së cilës nuk e dëgjoi askush para se të dilte në skenë. Nëse ne i pranojmë ata pa kushte, rrisku është i vetë këngëtarëve, pasi është përgjegjësia e tyre që të paraqiten në nivelin e duhur.

*Është edicioni i tetë i festivalit, çfarë ka të re, apo ndryshe nga vitet paparendëse?*

Do të thoshja që të reja janë këngët, por edhe këngëtarët, jo në kontekstin e moshës. Nga 53 këngë, 45 interpretohen nga këngëtarë që marrin pjesë për herë të parë në festival. Janë këngëtarë të njohur të skenës dhe ekranit, vetëm 2 prej tyre janë pjesëmarrës të një viti më parë, ndërsa një pjesë e mirë rikthehen pas disa vitesh në festival. Kështu që mund të quhet festivali i rikthimeve dhe i sprovave të reja. Është kjo një zgjedhje e imja, pasi preferoj të kem një festival ndryshe, jo vetëm nga këngët, por dhe këngëtarët. Një tjetër risi e këtij edicioni është transmetimi në 5 media, mes të cilave dhe një e huaj.

*Çmund të na thoni për nivelin e këngëve?*

Niveli i këngëve është shumë më profesional se i shtatë vjetëve të festivalit. Unë shoh rritje, gjë që do duket edhe në tregun muzikor. Ka nga të gjitha rrymat. Por ajo që dua të theksoj është që Kënga Magjike nuk është vetëm një festival, mbi të gjitha është një shoë. Në natën e fundit çdo këngëtar merr një shumë prej 1 milionë lekësh (të vjetra) shpërblim, tre çmimet e para nuk kanë asnjë ndryshim në shpërblim, por kanë nga një videoklip. Po për mua nuk kanë rëndësi tri çmimet e para se sa ata që futen jo vetëm në natën finale, por edhe që sjellin këngë të bukura. Është e rëndësishme që festivali të ketë këngë të tilla që kthehen në hite e me shpejtësi futen në tregun muzkor, të bastarduar në mënyrë të egër nga kopjimet. Mund të them se sipas statistikave të shtëpisë diskografike Super Sonic CD-ja e këngës magjike rezulton ndër më të shiturat në tregun muzikor. 
Megjithatë çmimet vazhdojnë të jenë të rëndësishme për artistët shqiptarë.

*Do të vazhdohet me të njëjtin sistem votimi, atë nga vetë këngëtarët?*

Për mua ky është sistemi më i mirë dhe i pakontestueshëm. Në fund të fundit është një paraqitje dinjitoze e këngëtarëve, jo vetëm nga ana artistike, por edhe morale, që ata të votojnë për kolegët e tyre. Shpresoj që të vazhdojë kjo traditë, pasi mendoj që është votuar gjithnjë në mënyrë objektive prej tyre. 

*Një vit më parë, 2 këngë u skualifikuan pasi ishin të kopjuara, çmasa keni marrë këtë vit që të parandaloni këtë fenomen?*

Që në rregulloren zyrtare të festivalit, të publikuar dhe në internet, duke u nisur nga eksperienca e vitit të kaluar, *është shtuar një nen, sipas të cilit, në rast se kënga është e vjedhur, atëherë këngëtari i detyrohet produksionit 5 milionë lekë të vjetra. Kështu që nuk mendoj se ndokush do rrezikojë këtë shumë parash për një vjedhje ordinere.* Meqënëse jemi tek rregullorja, një tjetër rregull i festivalit ishte që asnjë kompozitor nuk ka të drejtë të paraqesë më shumë se 2 këngë, kjo për tiu dhënë mundësi sa më shumë kompozitorëve për të marrë pjesë. Dihet që krijuesit janë të niveleve të ndryshme dhe një kompozitor i mirë mund të sjellë 5 këngë të mira që meritojnë të futen. Por për të hequr mundësinë e ndonjë keqpërdorimi nga gjithkush u vu ky rregull. 

_22/10/2006_

 :uahaha:

----------


## Bl3ri

Ende nuk kan dalur kenget ti ndegjojm gjithe ??

----------


## Bl3ri

*Nëpër pellgjet e Kënga Magjike*

*As postmoderne jo*

Edicioni i radhës i festivalit Kënga magjike nuk solli diçka më të veçantë as kësaj here. Arditi show, ky biznes i vogël i Ardit Gjebresë, kësaj radhe dëshmoi se krejt çka vlen të veçohet aty është fama e këngëtarëve të dëshmuar më parë. Të paktën kështu ndodhi tri netët e para të paraqitjeve. Me gjithë tendencën e dobët për ta arritur emrin festival, ai nuk arriti të quhet më shumë se i madh (në kuptimin sasior), kurrsesi madhështor.
Së pari, vendi i paraqitjes nuk krijon përshtypje më të madhe se të një koncerti
nëpër pishina. Ndoshta kjo është e ulëta që do ta madhështojë natën në Pallatin e Kongreseve në Tiranë. Nuk ishte pak edhe klasifikimi i këngëve nëpër net. Çdo natë kishte emra të ndryshëm, që sollën për publikun gjithçka tjetër pos muzikës shqipe.
Kishte grekë, turq e rumunë, kishte edhe reperë zezakë, kishte rryma të ndryshme muzikore, por gjithsesi u ndie tmerrësisht nevoja për të dëgjuar diçka të mirë shqip. Pra, në 21 këngë, sa u paraqitën këto tri net, krejt çka mbetet në mendje është defilimi i këngëtareve gjysmëlakuriqe nën dritat e projektorëve, shija e tyre në grim, djem të modës më të re, madje edhe balerinë të dëshmuar... mungonin vetëm kompozitorët, tekstshkruesit e këngëtarët.
Natyrisht që nuk ia vlen të mohohet ërë ajo punë, që mbase mund të arrijë
periudhë kohore njëvjeçare. Nuk und të mohohet edhe mundi i kompozitorëve
për ta zgjedhur këngën të ilën do ta kopjojnë, refrenin apo elementet
e huaja frymëzuese për të krijuar këngë, mos të them komplet këngën. Natyrisht, edhe inteligjenca e tre-katër tekstshkruesve për një këngë, që interpretuesin e sollën nga urrejtja deri të prapanicat e kameriereve (një modernizim i tepruar),
nga përpëlitja për të thënë diçka në formën më qesharake të mundshme.
Mirëpo, ky nuk është kulmi. Si duket, përkundër të gjithave, kësaj nate i mungonte edhe një Rovena Dilo tinejxhere, të shndërruar në diçka krejt tjetër me zë tjetër dhe mënyrë interpretimi tjetër. Nuk mbeti pa lënë mbresa edhe ndjesia dhe butësia e këngës lesbike, punuar nga kompozitori Gjergj Leka. Një njeri kaq i madh, krijon për festival një këngë përkrahëse për lesbiket, tekst ky më i brishti ndër të gjitha këngët që u paraqitën, dhe këtë këngë ua beson dy vajzave të reja, që e interpretojnë me shumë përkushtim,
e që në fakt nuk dinë çka të bëjnë në skenë. Të puthen krejt në fund? Edhe kjo është dëshmi e një moderniteti të tepruar...
Mund të thuhet edhe më shumë, por a nuk janë këto mjaft argumente sa
për të krijuar një mendim të drejtë për bizneset e tilla? A nuk dëshmon kjo se Kosova, sado e prekur nga antivlerat, kur është fjala për festivalet është më
në nivel. Këtë e them jo fare pa arsye: A nuk u dëshmua kjo kësaj radhe, kur tërë nata e parë mbështetet në interpretimin e Teuta Kurtit, këngë kjo si e punuar, ashtu edhe e interpretuar denjësisht, nata e dytë në këngën që interpretoi Yllka Kuqi. Tekstet e Aida Barakut, që ishin më të formësuarat dhe më modernet njëkohësisht...?
Gjithsesi, tërë kjo mbase mund të mbulohet në netët e tjera vijuese.
Mbase, edhe Arditi me dinakërinë e tij, ka menduar që ëmbëlsirën ta lërë për në fund. 
_|R.MURATI_ _iliriapost.net_

----------


## RaPSouL

Ende skan Dal Por disa kan dal p.sh Smajl Purraj - Te Dua eshte kenge njishe po per fat te keq nuk merr pjes kund  :i ngrysur:

----------

